# Oar Northwest - West Africa to Miami



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Has anyone been following the story of 4 guys *rowing* across the Atlantic?
Departure was Wednesday Jan 23










http://oarnorthwest.com/2013/01/day-1-launch-slow-going/
http://oarnorthwest.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/OAR-Northwest-Press-Release-1-19-11.pdf


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hadn't even heard of it, but it reminded me of stories I heard while, (and after), working as a laborer on the Ord River Diversion Dam, in NW Australia, circa 1961/2 - seems that, before I arrived, there was a guy there, a cook, who'd hunt salties by standing waist deep in a river, with a .303, and shooting them for their skins.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Location...nurra_Museum-Kununurra_Western_Australia.html

Anyway....apparently, (the guy was a Brit or an Irishman IIFC), he attempted a solo Atlantic crossing in a rowboat...and was never heard of/from again....hope that doesn't happen to these guys.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I heard about it, but not really interested in following someone else's canoe trip.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Isn't the Atlantic the most difficult ocean to cross? I heard it was because it has terrible waves. Regardless, brave guys. That's a cool find. I'm bookmarking that. 

Nemo... where _haven't_ you been?!


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> ....hope that doesn't happen to these guys.


They seem to have all the gadgets; GPS, solar panels, wind-powered generator.
If they do go down ... we'll know where it happened.
They also have quite a following; I expect they'll be in someone's line of vision nearly the whole time.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's another:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...o-row-the-Atlantic-solo-in-under-40-days.html


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

hey zyl thanks for bringing this to our attention.

here's a neat AFP video of the launch. From other clustered vids, one can see that a solo frenchman named charles hedrich just completed a trans-atlantic row in a similar-looking vessel, except his had only one pair of oarlocks. Dear lord, the french are even talking about a senegal-to-martinique rowing race.

where are hboy & other mariners to comment ... the impression OAR gives, as a sea-going vessel, is that she can't capsize unless the cabin wall somehow gets smashed. Even then there are marine polymers like cast urethane which float, possibly the boat was fabricated from these.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Now that I can see the picture of the rowboat - that's one modernized "rowboat", solarpanels et al :cool-new: !!!


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks *h_p* ; I was just about to post that clip from French TV

- from their Twitter feed @oarnorthwest


> One more reason why getting away from shore as fast as possible is so important.... can you find the little blue square? Yeah, that's our rowboat.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

I wondered about their drinking water.
That would be a lot of water to carry onboard;
or do they have a way to desalinate sea water?

Answer:


> Water water everywhere but not a drop to drink. Not so! Our electric water maker runs on solar and windpower.












http://oarnorthwest.com/


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

> Day 13: Land at sea – transiting the Cape Verde Islands












The crew’s course through the Cape Verde Island chain.

http://oarnorthwest.com/2013/02/day-13-land-at-sea-transiting-the-cape-verde-islands/


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

> Last 3 days have been cloudy & wind gen not working.
> The JRH is going black to save remaining power for emergency use.


http://oarnorthwest.com/category/education-2/daily-updates/


----------

